

Olark + Mixpanel Platform + Holiday Cheer = !! - rolando
http://www.olark.com/blog/

======
davidedicillo
Just got an account with the appsumo deal... Noah better stop this or I'll end
up with buying one account for each YC company offered.

~~~
noahkagan
My bad. We do have a sponsorship program :)

------
raerae7133
I am very excited about this bundle. I've previously used Olark at other
companies, and it's a great tool. Can't wait to introduce it at my current
company!

